# Parrot Fish - I can't believe it.



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I can't believed the Parrot fish I saw at the LFS. I know these fish are known to be dyed, but I actually saw the word "I love U" in some of them. Not the actually word "love", but the heart symbol. Most of them looks like bad attempts to do so. These poor fish.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

That's sad. One of the two lfs here have blueberry Tetras and a couple other dyed fish. It's a good store otherwise but I have mixed feelings about supporting them. I would never buy from a store that sold the fish you mention. I know we keep fish in glass prisons and all, but shouldn't that be the limit to which we 'mistreat' these fish?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

Parrot fish are some of my favorite. Their huge beautiful eyes always get me. They have amazing personalities also.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Unfortunately the dyed fish go faster than the stores can get them in, so they won't stop selling them. 
I've always wondered why you would want a fluorescent unnatural looking fish in your tank when there are so many beautiful natural choices.

IMO, those who buy the poor fish aren't true fish-keepers.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure a lot of them live among plastic treasure chests and miniature sunken ships. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

...and, sometimes they are the only thing that matches the fluorescent pink gravel.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

not if you have florescent pink treasure chests and florescent pink sunken shrimps!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm tired of all this bad-mouthery!


The treasure chests are blue... ;-)


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Personally, I only use Real Distressed Wood treasure chests and Genuine Miniature Sunken Ships in my authentic aquascape.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

Genuine miniature sunken ships... good stuff lol


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yeah I have 'em hauled out of the miniature ocean near my house. the chests are much harder to find since most of them of course have been ransacked.


----------



## AFK (Mar 8, 2006)

vancat said:


> Personally, I only use Real Distressed Wood treasure chests and Genuine Miniature Sunken Ships in my authentic aquascape.


lmao


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

adversely funny...:faint2: but nothing funny about the topic though. 
weird looking fish in every sense of the word...now tattoo'ed...this isn't the same as new colour/pattern/long fin strain...


----------



## iris600 (Feb 12, 2004)

Some people have no idea that they are dyed. In fact, I would have to say most don't. It's the educated consumer that knows that these fish are dyed, and what that process entails. It's not the educated consumer, however, that drives the market for these fishes. If the person can keep them alive for a decent amount of time, they know the adverse health effects of dying fish and they know that the artificial coloration fades over time. Unfortunately, these are the same people that consider a "betta vase" a planted tank.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Ya know...I was gonna mention the betta-in-a-vase phenomenon, but didn't want to open that can of worms. If it's cute, it must be OK, right? (insert sarcasm here)

Lots of people eat veal, too. 

Cluelessness.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Don't even get me started on the vases.... One of our local chains even had them in the outside garden shop to sell as patio decorations. And they had Betta's in every vase, in Minnesota when the temps were in the 40's.... Grrr....


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

vancat said:


> Ya know...I was gonna mention the betta-in-a-vase phenomenon, but didn't want to open that can of worms. If it's cute, it must be OK, right? (insert sarcasm here)
> 
> Lots of people eat veal, too.
> 
> Cluelessness.


but it's delish...[insert sarcasm!]

i just saw 'gong', 'xi', 'fa', 'cai' on four fish in lfs...sigh...


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Have they really run out of people to tattoo?


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

vancat said:


> Have they really run out of people to tattoo?


Another thing I'll never understand


----------



## Blazerfrs (Feb 3, 2006)

BrianK said:


> Another thing I'll never understand


When people are tattooed it is done of their own free will and can be a wonderful form of expression, and even an art form. Will I ever get one? Not likely 

When a fish is dipped in causitc chemicals and poked with needles for a certain pattern or coloration it's Far from art. it's torture.

Too bad people are so attracted to 'novel' things like this. And it's too bad they have so much faith in their LFS's and fish industry's ethics.

While i'm at it too bad their are rapists, and murders, and that there aren't any nice mountains close to rochester!
$.02


----------



## Drunktank (Apr 6, 2006)

Picaso Parrotfish, they are tattood and shipped to the U.S. , i get them right from southeast asia- persoanlly they are beautiful but rather expensive.


----------



## HydroBot (Apr 26, 2006)

What's wrong with eating Veal?

Mmmmmmmm, Veal.........arghhhhh

I don't suppose for even one minute that the fish and or plants that I keep are better off in my Tanks than they would be in the wild. Fish keeping in general could be attacked by some of the more militant PETA types. Thousands of wild fish die every day in an effort to supply the amatuer aquarium industry (thats you and me folks). Most begining hobbiest will kill many fish before they get it right. Even experienced aquarist will sometimes loose fish due to there own neglect. Some of the things that people do to there dogs could be considered cruel (crating, docking tails and ears, removing of dew claws, tattooing ears for ID, even spaying/nuetering), have you ever seen a dog so fat he could barely walk?

I personally see little difference in keeping a Betta in a vase with a plant and keeping one in any number of containers specifically designed for them as long as proper maintainance is followed. Personally I have never kept Bettas in less than 2 gallons but I have know lots of ppl who have kept them in "Betta Bowls". One thing that I have observed in planted Betta vases is that the Bettas will pick at the roots of the plant at times which I suspect is something that they do in the wild, so adding a plant to your betta bowl may actually be a good thing for the fish.

I have never owned a painted fish (personally I think they are butt ugly) but I am not gonna slam someone for buying one. I would much rather report the neighbor down the road who has a half dozen dogs in his smallish yard and none of them have ever had a shot but I ain't gonna do that either, cuz in this neighborhood that could get you shot.


----------



## gtrewjr (Feb 4, 2006)

HydroBot said:


> What's wrong with eating Veal?
> 
> Mmmmmmmm, Veal.........arghhhhh


I'm with you Hydo! I love tender milk fed veal! And yes, I'm aware of how it's commercially produced.

But then that's the point really... as long as there is a demand, and it doesn't matter what's in demand, there will be a supply for it.

You want to limit the demand on something? Speak out openly and loudly against it. Just be sure to be correct in what you say or write against it, the consequences of libel and slander can cost you a good bit.

Grady


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I keep a halfmoon plakat betta in a 1 gallon nano. The whole bottom is carpeted in java moss, and it has a mini filter and mini PC light. I do daily 50 percent water changes (sometimes more) with nearly straight R/O water. Problem is, people refuse to believe that you don't need to change the water everyday in a small tank. It can be done, just be prepared to actually take some responsibility and keep things well maintained. I know people (whom I often chastise) for keeping bettas in small tanks (vases) and change the water once every two weeks. They thought they were something special when their betta lived a year. Ummmmmm.....okay......they are supposed to live for at least 3. And I had one that lived for three and a half.


----------

